# I MISS THE 90's



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I am having extreme nostalgia, jammin to montell jordan, this is how we do it, it's such a throwback. I am so into 90's movies, music, cartoons.

I wish there was a time travel machine, I really miss my childhood. BORN. IN 1990! What do you remeber about your 90's childhood.



1. You were convinced your Furby would kill you while you slept

2. you think Mr. Feeney would be the best teacher ever

3. Are You Afraid of the Dark? still gives you nightmares

4. Teletubbies still creep you out

5. you think Pluto is a planet

6. you can successfully insert the Capri Sun straw on the first try

7. you learned how to use your computer before your parents did

8. you came close to administering a lethal dose of cootie shots

9. you were surprised when Lance Bass came out of the closet

10. you say Hakuna Matata to relieve stress

11. the graphics in Toy Story are still amazing

12. Harry Potter was the first book you enjoyed reading

13. you're still jealous of Matilda's powers

14. you wish Jumanji was a real game

15. you still think your way out of Yoshi Valley in Mario Kart 64 was the fastest

16. you refuse to believe yo-yos were popular when your parents went to school

17. Austin Powers is a better spy than James Bond

18. your parents thought South Park was a ****ty influence

19. the only boxing worth watching involves the biting off of ears

20. you still hate Angelica Pickles

21. Free Willy still makes you cry

22. you learned how to spell from a VTech

23. you know every word to The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air theme song

24. your parents still won't buy you Lunchables

25. you use the Clinton definition of "sexual relations"

26. your scary story is a rip off of Goosebumps

27. the fact that the black Power Ranger was African-American and the yellow one was Chinese doesn't bother you

28. you still wonder why anybody would want to be called Scary Spice

29. your Tamagotchi is still alive

30. roller skates suck and roller blades are awesome

31. you still "rewind" movies instead of "fast-backward"

32. you still want to go to Jurassic Park even after seeing the movie

33. the end of Men In Black still makes you wonder

34. Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego? isn't just a rhetorical question

35. you wish the Magic School Bus was real

36. the ending to the Sixth Sense still surprises you

37. You remember when Kurt Cobain, Tu Pac, River Phoenix and Selena died.

38. You know that "How Rude!" comes from Stephanie from "Full House"

39. You remember when it was actually worth getting up early on a Saturday to watch cartoons.

40. Four Square

41. You remember reading "Goosebumps"

42. You took plastic cartoon lunch boxes to school.

43. You danced to "Wannabe" by the Spice Girls, Females: had a new motto, Males: got a whole lot gay-er. (so tell me what you want, what you really really want.)

44. You still get the urge to say "NOT" after (almost) every sentence...Not...

45. You knew that Kimberly, the pink ranger, and Tommy, the green Ranger were meant to be together.

46. You remember when super nintendo's became popular.

47. Two words... Trapper Keeper.

48. You never got injured on a Slip 'n' Slide

49. "Miss Mary Mack, Mack, Mack, all dressed in black, black, black, with silver buttons, buttons, buttons, all down her back, back, back" SHE ASKED HER MOTHER MOTHER MOTHER FOR FIFTY CENTS CENTS CENTS TO SEE THE ELEPHANTS PHANTS PHANTS JUMP OVER THE FENCE THE FENCE THE FENCE
he jumped so high high high he touched the sky sky sky and he didnt come back back back til the forth of july ly ly he jumped so low ow ow he stubbed his toe toe toe and thats the end end end of the elephants show show show

50. You remember boom boxes vs. cd players

51. You had at least one Tamagotchi, GigaPet or Nano and brought it everywhere

52. You watched the original Care Bears, My Little Pony, and Ninja Turtles

53. NANCY DREW AND THE HARDY BOYS WERE THE BEST MYSTERY BOOKS

54. Yikes pencils and erasers were the stuff!

55. All your school supplies were "Lisa Frank" brand.(pencils.notebooks.binders.etc.)

56. You remember a time before the WB.

57. You know the Macarena by heart.

58. "Talk to the hand" ... enough said

59. You thought Brain woud finally take over the world

60. You always said, "Then why don't you marry it!"

61. You remember when everyone went slinky crazy.

62. You remember when razor scooters were cool.


When we were younger: Before the MySpace frenzy...Before the Internet & text messaging...Before Sidekicks & iPods...Before MIKE JONES...Before PlayStation2 or X-BOX...... Way back.
1. When light up sneakers were cool.

2. When you rented VHS tapes, not DVDs.

3. When we recorded stuff on VCRs & paid $3.50 for a movie.

4. When we called the radio station to request songs to hear off our walkmans.

5. When 2Pac and Biggie where alive.

6. Tag.

7. Hide-n-Go Seek at dusk.

8. Red Light, Green Light.

9. Heads Up 7 Up.

10. Playing Kickball & Dodgeball until your porch light came on.

11. Hopskotch.

12. Slip-n-Slides.

13. Tree Houses.

14. Hula Hoops.

15. HELLO....HOT WHEELS!!!!!

16. The annoying Giga Pets & Furbies.

17. Running through the sprinklers.

18. That "Little Mermaid"

19. Crying when Mufasa died in the Lion King.

20. Happy Meals where you chose a Barbie or a Hot Wheels car.

21. Getting the privelage to sit in the front seat of the car.

22. CAPRI SUN

23. Watching Saturday Morning Cartoons in your PJ's still wrapped up in your TMNT, Power Rangers, Barbie, Fairy Princess comforter.

24. The original Power Rangers

25. Hey Arnold.

26. Rugrats.

27. Rocco's Modern Life.

28. AAAHH!! REAL MONSTERS.

29. Are You Afraid of the Dark?

30. Kenan & Kel.

31. Doug.

32. Nick Arcade.

33. Dinosaurs.

34. Pinky and the Brain

35. Sailor Moon.

36. Beavis & Butt-Head

37. Wishbone.

38. Who could forget Snick? & Nick @ Nite with Bewitched, I Dream of Jenie, The Facts of Life, I Love Lucy and TGIF.

39. Nick Jr. with Face

40. Busy Town

41. PEE-WEE!!!

42. Kool-Aid was the drink of choice.

43. Wearing your new shoes on the first day of school.

44. Class field trips.

45. When Christmas was the most exciting time of year.

46. When $5 seemed like a million, & another dollar a miracle.

47. When you begged to go to McDonalds for dinner everyday.

48. When Toys R Us overruled the mall.

49. Decisions were made by going 'eeny-meeny-miney-moe'.

50. Mistakes were corrected by simply exclaiming 'do over!'

51. Money issues were handled by whoever was banker in 'Monopoly.'

52. It wasn't odd to have two or three 'best' friends.

53. Being old referred to anyone over 20.

54. Scrapes & bruises were kissed & made better.

55. It was a big deal to finally be tall enought to ride the 'big people' rides at the fair.

56. When playing Nintendo was the hardest thing ever.

57. When Ninja Turtles ruled the world.

58. When Aladdin was new, before the trilogy was complete.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

AND HERE ARE SOME MORE ...

1. You teach me I'll teach you. Pokemon...Gotta catch 'em all!

2. You know who Otto, Reggie, Tito and Twister are!

3. Girls, two words... Benie Babies!

4. Playing with the holographic Yu-Gi-Oh and Pokemon cards

5. Sound Familiar? Woogie, Woogie, Woogie, Woogie.

6. Lizzie and Gordo! ♥

7. "Welcome to Good Burger, home of the Good Burger. Can I take your order?"

8. Game Boy Color kicks PSP Go's ***!

9. BIG RED BUTTON. Dee Dee: Oooh! What does THAT button do?

10. Can whistle to the Recess theme song

11. Backstreet Boys vs NSync... Britney vs Christina PICK A TEAM!

12. Alfalfa from Little Rascals

13. Always ending up with empty Poly Pocket houses because the dolls always got lost

We'll never forget shows like:

1. CATDOG catdog...alone in the world was a little catdog!

2. The Angry Beavers

3. TAZMANIA

4. Tiny Tunes

5. The real CARTOONnetwork with Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, Cow and Chicken, I Am Weasel, Ed, Edd n Eddy, Courage the Cowardly Dog and Mike, Lu & Og


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

90's kids unite! :high5


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Forever and eva Daniel! :high5


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Yup good times. Still remember listening to Scatman John + Run DMC + Eiffel 65 + Vengaboys + Aqua + The Prodigy + Wheatus etc as well as playing Blocky 1,2,3 (favorite childhood game).#

Oh and REN AND STIMPY!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

I miss Prometheus and Bob from KaBlam!


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

The 90's were even better as a pre-teen to teenager.

God I miss that 1995-1996 era where it was all about aliens/conspiracies/hacking (cracking, phreaking blahblah) thanks to "the X-files." It really was an underground nerd's dream. Computers were still true geek territory... hanging out on Bulletin Board Services (BBS) and what not.

Pop-culture peaked too. Music was so good. I had lots of fun going to concerts, smoking weed and whatnot for the first time. I mean kids experience that these days, but it was just such a great period to come of age, seeing Soundgarden, RATM, Pearl Jam etc still in their prime. The Nirvana legacy was bigger than ever too; Kurt's death just shaped a new breed of long-haired, depressed, apathetic teens, like myself. It was creepy and cool.

I'd hate to be that age now. My young cousin is 14, and plays bass guitar. His favourite bands are all from the 90's, because there really isn't anything good in the mainstream for these kids. They just do not really have a scene as such, at least in terms of rock music... and the whole iPod/download music has just cheapened the experience. There was nothing like heading down the record store to get that new 'life-changing' album... or hunting around for bootlegs etc. It was a good decade for a muso.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I rather be the age of teen years or childhood than 26, it's lame, I hate being this age. I want to go back to my original physical, mental form.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

the 90s were great


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Nostalgia!



> 2. You know who Otto, Reggie, Tito and Twister are!


I have the urge to go watch some Rocket Power right now...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Kids I knew had light-up shoes until about 2005.


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

A few months back I was drinking with two of my friends and my one buddy had episodes of the secret world of Alex Mack (I had a HUGE crush on her back in the day). We watched them all and a huge nostalgia bomb went off. We were making fun of the cliche characters, simplistic plots, and contrived endings but it was so awesome to watch again. The 90's were much simpler times...


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Haha! I remember Furbys! I was convinced they'd kill me in my sleep. XD I thought that they'd be able to do chores for you before I got one. *cough*


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

BostonB said:


> It's so weird for me to think of 21 year olds being born in 1990...in 1990 i was 7 years old and *listening to NWA*, and begging my mother for a beeper. I guess I *miss good hip hop*. But I'd like to go *back to a time before all this ridiculous technology.*


Ditto :yes
TV Shows were also better in the 90s too!


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

umm, i disagree. Those colors in the 90's? Ever looked at an old commercial from the 90's? Nauseating, depressing color design in the 90's.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Man, I understood EVERY one of those things you listed. :cry Come back to meeeee......


----------



## EnchantingGhost (May 23, 2011)

This made me smile!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

**** I MISS THE 90's


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I remember in the 90's all i did was go to school, play outside with all my friends and then go to sleep. Everything was simpler, even family life, now everything is just hard and lonlier. I visited my cousins and everyone was on thier phone on facebook, no one spoke, when i was thier age we played hide and seek, games or talked for hours till we had to go home.

Everything and everyone is so disconnected now, movies dont even require a plot just flashy CGI. Oh well. At least i can watch all my fav cartoons on netflix in my PJ's when i cant sleep lol.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i miss boy bands. when the heck is the next o-town album coming out?


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

The only boy band worth mentioning...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> I remember in the 90's all i did was go to school, play outside with all my friends and then go to sleep. Everything was simpler, even family life, now everything is just hard and lonlier. I visited my cousins and everyone was on thier phone on facebook, no one spoke, when i was thier age we played hide and seek, games or talked for hours till we had to go home.
> 
> Everything and everyone is so disconnected now, movies dont even require a plot just flashy CGI. Oh well. At least i can watch all my fav cartoons on netflix in my PJ's when i cant sleep lol.


:ditto Well said CrimsonCora. This was pretty much how it was for me as a kid and it was great. And yep, everyone in my family, especially my younger cousins, are just like what you mentioned now. Too busy with their phones and computers.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

BostonB said:


> It's so weird for me to think of 21 year olds being born in 1990...


Indeed.

What do I remember about 1990? I remember when hearing that as a birth year meant "WHOA! She's too young!!"

21, eh? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.

But yeah, the 90s were a good decade. Full of nostalgia.



crimsoncora said:


> Everything was simpler, even family life, now everything is just hard and lonlier..


You're right, everything WAS simpler.

I don't like our growing reliance on technology. Last time I was at a family gathering, there were five other people (family) in the room with me... EVERY one of them was on their damn iPhone or iPad, whatever the hell you call those things. The room was silent. Uhh, yeah, nice family gathering you guys. Why am I here again? Didn't have to deal with that in the 90s!


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

That list is SO fun! Thanks for sharing. 

Also I might have missed it, but I didn't seen an X-Files related one! :um I have a feeling I just missed it though, because come one, X Files was the greatest thing about the 90s! :lol The truth is out there!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the nineties were awesome!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I miss the 90s so much I could die lol. I miss old nickelodeon (esp. are you afraid of the dark?, the adventures of pete and pete, rugrats, doug, salute your shorts...oh man, too many to list). I miss hearing red hot chili peppers, garbage, alanis morissette, no doubt, and nirvana on the radio (and not having to hear all the terrible autotuned **** that passes for music these days). I miss belting out "what if god was one of us?" with my best friend and thinking we were the coolest kids ever. I miss coming home after school and playing nintendo and super nintendo all night. 

I miss life before the internet and cell phones. I agree with others that it's so sad how kids these days (rahhh! kids these days!) are always playing on their phones or browsing facebook/twitter and just completely disconnected from the world. I often think us 90s kids may be the last generation that's not going to be totally ****ed up by overexposure to technology.

the 90s were definitely the most rad decade to grow up in (besides, maybe, the 60s). viva los 90s!


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

Awww the 90s! I loved 90s tv shows. Nickelodeon was the best! "All That" and "Kenan and Kel" were my favorites. Anyone remember that Stick Stickly popsicle thing? haha.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Yep, miss the 90's too. I was glad to be a teen in the 90's 'cause the 80's sucked!


I Miss 

2PAC (2Pacalypse and Strictly still get regular rotation on my walkman)
N.W.A.
2 Live Crew
P.E. 
Brand Nubian
A Tribe Called Quest
The Jungle Brothers
De La Soul 
Brandy(I still wanna be down with her, she's a babe!)
Jodeci 
Michael Jordan(to see him play at the height of his powers, unforgettable!)
Hip Hop (when it was still a culture)
The Simpson's (when they were still funny and relevant)
The Fresh Prince of Bel Air
The sneaks and basketball shoes (I still buy retro Jordans and Air Max)




t


Kids these days! LOL.

I remember hearing that in the 90's and thinking, WE RULE! Every generation looks in disbelief at the youngins and I know I didn't think I would when I was young but I do. We're all hypocrites in that regard.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I was born in 1973 so my memory of the 90s is significantly different than that of most posters. 

I miss the 90s in that way that they were better times than the 2000s. Nothing after 9/11 will ever be the same. 

But thinking about it, the cultural frivolity that began much earlier (but really came into it's own in the 90s) led directly to the utterly chaotic (And IMO, disgustingly stupid) culture of the 2000s. Things that were cute in the 80s and 90s became monstrously vapid and twisted in the 2000s. It's hard to think about things that seemed pretty innocent then and what they eventually morphed into. I'm starting to get a feel for how older people felt about things when I was a kid and I wondered why they were all so angry and hostile to the younger generation. 

I miss the 90s but I miss the 80s even more. I don't remember much from before the 80s but I'd probably miss that even more if I could.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> But thinking about it, the cultural frivolity that began much earlier (but really came into it's own in the 90s) led directly to the utterly chaotic (And IMO, disgustingly stupid) culture of the 2000s. Things that were cute in the 80s and 90s became monstrously vapid and twisted in the 2000s. It's hard to think about things that seemed pretty innocent then and what they eventually morphed into.


can you be more specific? I'm intrigued...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

bkitty1 said:


> can you be more specific? I'm intrigued...


 Not really. I wish I could but it's just a general thing that covers the whole culture. Just about anything you could name that has become despicable today had fairly innocent roots in the 70s, 80s or 90s. I know vague generalities are bad but that's the best I can do. It's everything but nothing specific. Sometimes it jumps right out at you and you recognize it on the spot and you think you'll remember it the next time somebody asks you to be specific but all of that stuff just goes in the same pile somewhere in the back of my mind and there's so much of it. I've not felt good about where things are going culturally since the late 90s.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

okaay said:


> A few months back I was drinking with two of my friends and my one buddy had episodes of the secret world of Alex Mack (I had a HUGE crush on her back in the day). We watched them all and a huge nostalgia bomb went off. We were making fun of the cliche characters, simplistic plots, and contrived endings but it was so awesome to watch again. The 90's were much simpler times...


Pete & Pete was good, but it wasn't on my top favorites, I used to like Alex Mack too, lol. But the girl I really used to like is Dina Alexander from Salute Your Shorts, the asian girl. She was my #1 favorite girl on Nickelodeon.

The Wonder Years, A Team, I Dream of Jeannie are other shows I like.


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

I miss shows like Salute Your Shorts, Clarissa Explains It All, Rockos Modern Life, Doug.........

I also liked the fact that cell phones were rare and you didn't see everyone walking around talking all the time. 

When you think back........technology really has just sprinted forward. It seems like cell phones just came out a couple years ago and only a few (rich) people had them. Now 9 year olds pack 'em around. Its crazy. The 90's almost seem so ancient. I remember the first time I heard a CD versus a tape and just thought it was the best technological advancement ever. Same with DVD. Bleh I need to stop thinking about it.....


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> Pete & Pete was good, but it wasn't on my top favorites, I used to like Alex Mack too, lol. But the girl I really used to like is Dina Alexander from Salute Your Shorts, the asian girl. She was my #1 favorite girl on Nickelodeon.
> 
> The Wonder Years, A Team, I Dream of Jeannie are other shows I like.


Dina Alexander WAS hot. And still is. 









Check out the following link to see what happened to them all. 
http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/55132272.html?thread=9466289520


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

What I miss about the 90's was it was the time when CG supplemented movie sequences, rather than being every single thing on the screen.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

90's baby here!! Nothing mattered back then. *sigh*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Nickelodeon was my reason for living back then. Back when television back then aired quality television shows. 

Rugrats, Rocko's Modern Life, Fresh Prince, Guts. My bread and butter right there.


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

aw, this thread made me smile  ive almost forgotten a lot of the things you listed and once i read it, it reminds me of the things i took for granted back then. but im grateful that i was a 90's kid!

i remember those virtual pets! my mom ordered one for my birthday when they first came out and i thought i was awesome because everyone wanted one and didnt know where to find it, until they became overly popular and were being sold in places like gas station stores! oh, and CDs...i remember how exciting it was to go to the music store and buy CDs (and how annoying it was to deal with that sticky plastic wrapper). 

and most of all, i miss pogs! haha


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't miss CDs however, I was an early adapter of the mp3 player format.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - I am a teen/young adult of the 90s. I kind of like it that way. 1996 on was just awful - thanks to Clinton. Up until then, it wasn't so bad.

I am a child of the 80s.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

shortnsilent said:


> and most of all, i miss pogs! haha


haha pogs. in retrospect its insane how popular that got for something so lame.

I miss the 90s too. life was so much simpler then. the neighborhood had like 10 kids on it and we would all play outside every day until it got dark.

ah, it was so much easier to make friends then.

also:
GAK


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I miss Nano pets.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Did anybody mention Boy Meets World yet? That show was awesome.
Topanga!


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I remember:
watching anime & cartoons
Game Boy
Pokemon Red/Yellow/Blue (but I only had R/Y)
trading cards
boy bands
cassettes
Nintendo64
Sega genesis
Divastarz
Titanic


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

POKEMON! YES! I still have Red, haha. XD Pokemon was definitely big in the 90s.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> Pete & Pete was good, but it wasn't on my top favorites, I used to like Alex Mack too, lol. But the girl I really used to like is Dina Alexander from Salute Your Shorts, the asian girl. She was my #1 favorite girl on Nickelodeon.
> 
> The Wonder Years, A Team, I Dream of Jeannie are other shows I like.


Everyone knows that the best live action nickelodeon show in the 90s was Clarissa Explains It All.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

San diego summers were the best, all kids played outside, and we had a candy lady in our neighborhood haha, ghetto love! Chasing ice cream trucks and watching hey arnold! Playing giga pet and super mario all day.


Haha @ irebat i remeber Gak, smelled weird after a couple of days. 

Nickoledeon magazine! And lisa frank!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Ah 90s.

When MTV actually aired decent music.

I was 8 in 1990. Some things I remember from the early 90s are, Germany won the football world cup, I remember hating Pete Sampras the moment I saw him in the Wimbledon quarter final in 1992. We finally had Pepsi here in India. Kids in my class who liked basketball were in awe of the young Shaquille O'Neal. Oh! Air Jordan shoes. I had cassette tapes.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Oscar7 said:


> POKEMON! YES! I still have Red, haha. XD Pokemon was definitely big in the 90s.


I had blue. So I would have kicked yo'*** with Blastoise - or however you spelt it.

My Pokemon cards + games are still less than 2 meters away from where I'm sitting right now at the bottom of the desk.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> I had blue. So I would have kicked yo'*** with Blastoise - or however you spelt it.
> 
> My Pokemon cards + games are still less than 2 meters away from where I'm sitting right now at the bottom of the desk.


Haha, Charizard would have held up against him and then mopped the floor with you!

I don't know what I did with my Pokemon cards. They may be in the basement....*will check now*


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Katatonic said:


> Dina Alexander WAS hot. And still is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She no longer looks good.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I miss the 1990's. That is when gas was a lot lower then it is now, a same for the food prices, and I lived out in the country with no neighbors on top of me like it is here in town.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Being born in '96, I don't remember much from the '90s. However, I do remember that the cartoons were much better and that Pokemon was the greatest thing ever made.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Oscar7 said:


> Haha, Charizard would have held up against him and then mopped the floor with you!
> 
> I don't know what I did with my Pokemon cards. They may be in the basement....*will check now*


I know exactly where all of my cards are. :boogie


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Game Boy Color and Pokémon <3 (have been playing the blue version lately but dunno where my pokemon cards are )

TMNT used to rule my wold <3

Good times...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

This made my day.


----------



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

The 80's rule.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Gah I miss the 90's too.

I remember Mariah Carey and Ace of Base being on every second of the day (and night) in my room. I feel inclined to rip on today's music, but everyone knows it sucks, so why bother. Instead here's music!!


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I hated the 90's (at least from 1994 onwards)

of course, it was in '94 when I started high school. And boy how high school, and living the teen years, sucked.

I really can't remember too many good things that actually happened in the 90s, especially if not talking about music.

I remember the simpsons were very popular
Roseanne was a top TV show
Cosby ended, Cheers ended. They were replaced by Seinfeld and Friends, pretty much.

USSR split up. Yugoslavia Split up. Czechoslovakia split up. There was a genocide in Rwanda, Somalia. Apartheid ended in South Africa, so that was good.

In sports, you had the 1992 US olympic "dream team". you'll never see that caliber of players again. On the flipside, you also had steroids in baseball and you had Tonya Harding.

There really aren't that many positive things that happened in the 90's. I think that's why the 2000s were even worse (and sept. 11 didn't help).


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

intheshadows said:


> **** I MISS THE 90's


Me too. Back when MTV actually aired music videos and not reality shows (except for the Real World and Road Rules). 

I feel sorry for today's generation growing up not knowing this epic stuff!


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

The 90's were amazing, but I say that mainly because of Nirvana.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I was addicted to this show, damn, I'm going to start watching it again.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

^ damn, just watching that brings back awesome memories!


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

I watched every single episode of Sister Sister a few months ago. Very satisfying.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I miss the X-files and new episodes of Seinfeld. You never knew what the Soup Nazi would say next.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I dress like a white 90's rapper.  The 90's were the best, but of course I'm biased.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember when Britney Spears was still innocent on tv and did Baby One More Time on MTV... 

I loved the 90's too that was my child through teen years. Mostly everything mentioned here I know about.

I even made a Poll on facebook about this stuff. http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=question&id=218225321525386


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

lol so many memories from the OP. 

God those were good times. GENERATION X FTW! 8)


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

OpiodArmor said:


> lol so many memories from the OP.
> 
> God those were good times. GENERATION X FTW! 8)


Generation Y ftw! Lol we are millienal kids forever


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

So this just happened.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Everything seemed ot make better sense in the 90s for some reaosn. So many fun things.

but im getting a hang at the "two thousandies" lol


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Charizard said:


> So this just happened.


 Wow, I'm finding someone that has "Teen Nick" and watching it. Ah mannn!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

....


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

i got my brians scrambled in the fall of '99. (got Hit by a car) Been downhill ever since. (OK, Im exaggerating )


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I always ask my friends if they miss the 90's and they kind of shrug it off...

Best decade for growing up IMHO

The TV programs for kids were simply a-m-a-z-i-n-g and will never be surpassed in excellence again

Shows that I grew up watching:
Talespin
Gooftroop
Tiny Toons
Dog City
Teddy Ruxpin
Babar
Reboot
Samurai Pizza Cats
Bonkers
Wishbone
Animaniacs
Animated Batman
Beetle Juice
TMNT
Doug
Pepper Ann
Camp Caribou
Sonic the Hedgehog

Oh yah, Ren and Stimpy!

and the list goes on...


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

CeilingStarer said:


> God I miss that 1995-1996 era where it was all about aliens/conspiracies/hacking (cracking, phreaking blahblah) thanks to "the X-files." It really was an underground nerd's dream. *Computers were still true geek territory*... hanging out on Bulletin Board Services (BBS) and what not.


I remember thinking that computers were revered holy objects, like the Holy Grail. This is back when Windows still had the DOS system and people were playing DOOM, Dune and Duke Nukem. There was no Internet (at least pre-1994) and everyone used floppy disks. Primitive times!


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

If I could pick any decade to live in for the rest of my life, it would be the 90s! Heres a little list of things I remember from the 90s:


Zeek The Plumber from the episode of Are You Afraid Of The Dark freaked me the hell out!
A blue gumball called Ka-blooey that turned your mouth blue. I used to buy them by the handfulls at the local corner store.(does anyone remember these?)
Saving up my money to buy a Walkman. That cost me I think about $25.
playing Super Mario World and Mario Kart on Super Nintendo
playing Excitebike, Mario Bros, Mike Tyson Punch Out, Rad Racer, R/c Pro AM, Legend of Zelda, Maniac Mansion, Knight Rider, I could go on
watching Tale Spin, Double Dare, Darkwing Duck, Chip and Dale Rescue Rangers, Duck Tales, ect... Saturday morning cartoons
ordering tapes and movies(VHS) from Columbia House and BMG music
staying up late to watch Beavis and Butthead(after the 'rents went to sleep)
getting in trouble and sent home for wearing the Aerosmith shirt that had the pic of the pierced cow udder(Get a Grip album cover)
Best memory...no bills and no worries other than what to wear to school. 
It was the best time of my life!
Todays reality sucks so bad and makes me more thankful to have grown up back in the day.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

not a real gem said:


> I loved the 90s!
> 
> 99 was the best and worst year of my life so far and I'd do it all again if I could.


Same here.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I miss playing tag so bad now.... lol

Oh to be a kid again..


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

:yes


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

I was born in '93 but I remember the 90's fondly. I never listened to hip-hop back then but I sure wish I did, I would have been so into that.


----------



## emz1 (May 14, 2011)

This is epic  i swear my Furby was evil


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

**Pours out a lil liquor**


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

The Ninja Turltes & Nintendo. NUFF SAID


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Not to mention The Ninja Turtles on Nintendo.

I can't be the only who is thrown into an anxiety attack by this pic:


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think I EVER have got past that part. yeeesh....



Godless1 said:


> Not to mention The Ninja Turtles on Nintendo.
> 
> I can't be the only who is thrown into an anxiety attack by this pic:


----------



## Sillysoft (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah I remember the 90's. I actually met my wife online via a local BBS connecting with an old 486 computer on a 14.4 dial up modem. I originally went on there to play Doom2 multiplayer. I think I miss it the most because I didnt have any real responsibilities except going to school, playing sports and figuring out what to do on the weekends. Now Im 33 its work, work, work and bills, bills bills.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I only got to experience the latter part of the 90's. Sometimes I wish I was born like 5 or even 10 years earlier. But then I realize I wouldn't have the technology I have now and having to go outside more would be awkward.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh wow my dream thread.

I was watching Nickelodeon today ( fairly oddparents woo) and they were showing Figure it out is coming back. I guess in new episodes...I really thought they were gonna say they are bringing back slime time live.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Oi. Don't hate on the teletubbies. 






























I miss you 90s, I just wish that I'd been born a few years earlier so that I could remember all of you!

I absolutely hate this "only 90s kids will remember" trend on Facebook but I have to say we had it better than the kids of this generation. They're just gonna become more and more spoilt and dependent on computers with all this technology.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Such a nostalgia attack from this thread lol, i can only remember up to the late 90's but the early 00's weren't bad either.



BluButterfly said:


>


^ i used to live off this stuff, i haven't seen a bottle in years though


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

34. Pinky and the Brain

Worked in a group home with 4 DD residents. One of them would ask what we were doing tonight, and I would say it just like Brain when Pinky would ask that question. The resident would tug at my shirt, laugh, and to tell me to be serious. :lol


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

Oscar7 said:


> Haha! I remember Furbys! I was convinced they'd kill me in my sleep. XD I thought that they'd be able to do chores for you before I got one. *cough*


and now Furbys are back with different kind of eyes though


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I miss cool shows like Hey Arnold


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

oh God, same here. For some reason, the 90s nostalgia hit me especially hard 2 years ago. Sometimes I have dreams where I actually go back in time. Then I wake up and feel like sh*t. 

My childhood was awesome. That's one thing I'm truly grateful for.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol, there is no way O.P. could have remembered some of the the s^%$ they had on that list, they would how been like 2 years old with some of that. I bet someone older was telling them about some of these things.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

And pokemon cards. Everyone at school had pokemon cards. Then it was yoyos.


----------



## mario11 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't believe how out of it I was as a child. I'm not even aware of most 90s pop culture that apparently the rest of my generation is. I think I'll spend a while catching up on all these tv shows and games and music. Maybe I'll get really into it and wear 90s clothes and use what slang I can remember.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I had a cassette player when I moved to Japan in 1996. I got my first cell phone in 1997. I remember my dad not only having a VCR but also a VHS rewinder. You would get in trouble with the movie rental place if you returned the tape not rewound and rewinding put a lot of wear and tear on the VCR. Madonna was quite big when I started listening to the radio at age 9 (1985). 

I was not in the US 1996-2004 and 2005-2009, so I don't know too much about what happened during those times. For example when I got back from Japan I didn't know 9-11 was pronounced nine eleven. I thought it was the same as the emergency number nine one one. hehehehehe.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really understand how people who are 18 now can talk about the 90s. I was born in 1976 but I don't remember crap about the 70s and you'll never hear me wax nostalgic about it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> The 90's were even better as a pre-teen to teenager.
> 
> God I miss that 1995-1996 era where it was all about aliens/conspiracies/hacking (cracking, phreaking blahblah) thanks to "the X-files." It really was an underground nerd's dream. Computers were still true geek territory... hanging out on Bulletin Board Services (BBS) and what not.
> 
> ...


Exactly!,, the 90's was way better as pre teen lol, the muscic was the best bothe rock and hip hop!!cds cost 14 dollars at best buy if you wer able to get it on sale! My first job was a program where they actually paid us for going to school for the summer!.75 dollars every 2 weeks was alot when you were 12. Bone thugs in harmony, dr dre snoop, creed , nirvana, pearl jam , damn. miss those days. Silk shirts and s-curls lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

Wow after reading that list, I remember how awesome the 90s really were! I remember when our house was one of the first to have internet (dial up, 64k) where you would disconnect (or LD) every 5 hours and it had to re-connect at a fee. If anyone rang your home number you would also disconnect...99% through download anyone?

I am surprised to see no mention of Dragon Ball Z though! Every kid in my school watched that show, hell I still watch it!



Godless1 said:


> Not to mention The Ninja Turtles on Nintendo.
> 
> I can't be the only who is thrown into an anxiety attack by this pic:


This game was ****ing hard. I managed to get up to the final stage however I am convinced that stage is humanly impossible to complete.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't really understand how people who are 18 now can talk about the 90s. I was born in 1976 but I don't remember crap about the 70s and you'll never hear me wax nostalgic about it.


This is exactly what I was thinking. Some of the stuff they are naming they weren't even born yet, so what the f&^% do they know. Maybe they see these things on syndication or hear what their older siblings talk about what they used to watch, but know way they can say I miss this era genuinely. On another note, I enjoyed TGIF on abc, boy meets world, family matters, step by step.... Hey dude, Salute your shorts....good stuff back then.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't really understand how people who are 18 now can talk about the 90s. I was born in 1976 but I don't remember crap about the 70s and you'll never hear me wax nostalgic about it.


I wish I'd been born a few years earlier but I definitely still remember my early childhood. I have a good LT memory though..


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:sigh So many memories....


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Younique said:


> I am surprised to see no mention of Dragon Ball Z though! Every kid in my school watched that show, hell I still watch it!


Hah, I can't believe I forgot Dragonball, and Pokemon/Digimon. Everyone in the year would watch it every morning, before school. Cheez TV was the best.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm sick of hipster teens fapping over the 90's. YOU ARE NOT A 90S KID IF YOU WERE BORN IN 96! I was a teen in the 90's that's where its at. I remember finding out that Kurt Cobain was dead when I was at a party and we puked all over our flannel shirts and bleached roots mkay. (people seem to get offended by everything here so I'm gonna clarify that this is not an attack on someone in the thread but an effect of being over exposed by this phenomenon on tumblr and in the streets)


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree, you had to really experience the 90s and not just be born in it, to be a 90's kid. I was born in 82 but only remember stuff from the 90s, not the 80s, my gosh that was a great time to be alive, none of the overly high tech crap going on..... like iphones and such oh and that had good music then too besides all these awesome shows


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Aaah decade of great music (and great boybands and girlgroups)! Boyz II men, TLC, En Vogue, Mariah Carey, Whitney Houston....and can't forget about the Spice Girls


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

anyone remember '90s fashion? chokers, belly tees, gwennabes (girl who dressed up like gwen stefani), JNCO pants, candy raver jewelry, plaid flannel, etc.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

berlingot said:


> anyone remember '90s fashion?


Yeah, it was bad, imo. Some of the trends were funny while in high school. One was people doing the Kris Kross backwords clothes thing and also the overalls with one strap hanging off. The other was white suburban kids acting hard because that was when gansta rap started to get huge and they wanted to be like that.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

1993 and 1994 were my favorite years. Aw. 

On a side note, I guess no moderators have seen this thread lately, lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I was a teenager in the 90s, and miss the not doing teenage stuff stuff.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

fetisha said:


> This is one of my favorite bands from the 90s, orgy


They were a good band.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I miss the 1890s too...


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

The X - files, Dark Angel, Charmed, Pokemon, etc... I miss those days...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Im surprised at how many of those I can remember considering I was born in 1994.


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

'Just because you're paranoid don't mean they are not after you'

I was a teen in the 90s.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I miss the 1890s too...


lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

The 90's sucked sans Nirvana.


----------



## mario11 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone else have a snoozem bear? Almost every girl had one at my primary school.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I miss the 1890s too...


Back when the UK was topdog, too.


----------



## Below The Heavens (Oct 20, 2012)

Wish I was a kid/teen in the 90's, no cell phones, no facebook, no internet etc. It just sounded a lot better.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> The 90's sucked sans Nirvana.


Well thank God you were a child/tween for most of them.


----------



## Michael 0 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow I just got pummeled by nostalgia..


----------



## MegaYama (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah I agree with anyone here!

The 90s were special and magical years! Especially from 1990 - 1993...then the world slowly started to change... all the good cartoons from the 80s which survived in the early few years of the 90s began to disappear...

Oh people I really miss my childhood when I was 5 years (89')... I still remember anything from those days, it were the most beautiful days of my life! Nowadays there's no magic anywhere, the crazy and funny times are over and the cold reality came through the world...

We still have the power to change this world and make it a "90s" familiar place... *sigh*


----------



## MegaYama (Jan 28, 2013)

Forget about all the technologies! Back in the 90s we also had high technology...it just moved on and changed into Smartphones, MP3-Players and laptops!

That's not the problem why these days are so different...the problem is that we lost our smile and that the world turned into a frightening place! Media wants us to be afraid of our neighbour...BUT I say DON'T care about that sh*t....

We just have to start smiling again and we have to STOP that hatred around us. The 90s can continue, not only in our hearts, they can come back to the real life, but in a newer version!

Stop supporting this f*cked up system by doing what they want you to do!

Trust me, we still have the POWER to change this world, but someone has to throw the first rock!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome Decade!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The other day I spent all night watching this.






Half that stuff probably wouldn't fly in todays world people are way too uptight.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't really understand how people who are 18 now can talk about the 90s. I was born in 1976 but I don't remember crap about the 70s and you'll never hear me wax nostalgic about it.


Im 19 but 20 in march i know lot of the things on here(also lot i dont know) cus europe got all the american 90s thingies waaay later like saved by the bell it ended in 1993 the year i was born in BUT was on air here when i was 12 or 13 so about 2005 2006  same for sabrina sweet valley high etc


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

MegaYama said:


> Forget about all the technologies! Back in the 90s we also had high technology...it just moved on and changed into Smartphones, MP3-Players and laptops!!


I still have my Diamond Rio PMP300 MP3 player, which came out in 1998. It seemed like it could hold about 10 songs :b It couldn't store very much anyway, but I thought it was brilliant at the time.

Anyway, I miss the 90s too. I could watch stuff like this over again forever.




Must resist the urge to go on ebay looking for a vintage Dragonzord. I dodged that bullet last year when I got all randomly nostalgic. I really don't need one, I really don't, lol. At least I still have my Goldar...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Born in 89', I miss the 90's.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I remember when Princess Diana and mother Teresa died within about a week of eachother. I remember when Bob Dole was running for president and my teacher discussing the '96 election. I remember being dragged to a Billy Graham crusade by my fundamentalist parents. I remember the Jon Benet Ramsey scandal in first grade, the Clinton-Lewinsky ordeal, and the death of John F Kennedy JR. I remember Troy Aikman as a quarterback, Emmit Smith, and a Cowboy's superbowl when the Cowboys were supreme. I wonder if it's unhealthy that TV shows and movies were such a defining feature of my childhood. I loved Xena warrior princess, the animaniacs, Matilda, the X-files, and Saturday morning cartoons. I miss Scwhinn bikes, Roald Dahl books, Shel Silverstein poems, spelling bees, book fairs, VHS, and tape cassettes. I didn't have cable or a computer until about 2003 and I am glad to have been a child pre insane technology when smart phones and ipads now appear to be appendages of human beings. Now I sound preachy.oops.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I miss the Kingdome, I remember going there. It was the best stadium ever even though it wasn't the nicest of stadiums. It was imploded at the beginning of 2000. It was cool.
[


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

I miss it too


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

BKrakow said:


> I miss the 90s so much I could die lol. I miss old nickelodeon (esp. are you afraid of the dark?, the adventures of pete and pete, rugrats, doug, salute your shorts...oh man, too many to list). I miss hearing red hot chili peppers, garbage, alanis morissette, no doubt, and nirvana on the radio (and not having to hear all the terrible autotuned **** that passes for music these days). I miss belting out "what if god was one of us?" with my best friend and thinking we were the coolest kids ever. I miss coming home after school and playing nintendo and super nintendo all night.
> 
> I miss life before the internet and cell phones. I agree with others that it's so sad how kids these days (rahhh! kids these days!) are always playing on their phones or browsing facebook/twitter and just completely disconnected from the world. I often think us 90s kids may be the last generation that's not going to be totally ****ed up by overexposure to technology.
> 
> the 90s were definitely the most rad decade to grow up in (besides, maybe, the 60s). viva los 90s!


Why are you not like, my best friend? Plus you have Krakow as your icon...that's so 90s!


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I was born in 88. I was really lucky to grow up in the 90s, I've realized. We were basically the last generation to play outside and not have cell phones attached to our hips. I remember our first computer and dial up. I remember how awesome the tv shows were...Nick in the Afternoon with Stick Stickly, Rocko, Rugrats, among many others. I remember watching a lot of Daria, even though I was a little too young to be watching it.

The music was fairly good, but I really didn't get to discover the good underground stuff till I was much older. I basically listened to a lot of 60s music (because that's what my parents listened to) and a lot of angry 90s girl music (what my sister was listening too).

I remember when Titanic came out and girls in my school were obsessed with DiCaprio. I remember the white rappers and all the guys in my school being obsessed with it. There was a lot of crazy stuff that happened musically.

Nostalgia overload..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

If anyone has TeenNick I suggest you watch it every night. They play old Nick shows. But they are really sucking with the shows and episodes. It seems like all they play now is All That, Kenan and Kel, Doug, Hey Arnold. I want CATDOG! They still haven't played that even though they show it in those clips. Maybe I missed it I dunno. They seem to not change it up.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

meganmila said:


> If anyone has TeenNick I suggest you watch it every night. They play old Nick shows. But they are really sucking with the shows and episodes. It seems like all they play now is All That, Kenan and Kel, Doug, Hey Arnold. I want CATDOG! They still haven't played that even though they show it in those clips. Maybe I missed it I dunno. They seem to not change it up.


Do they play Pete & Pete? I'd want that channel just for Hey Arnold and Pete and Pete. I remember watching Kenan & Kel and All that in recent years though and thinking it was terrible. Used to love those 2 shows. Pete & Pete and Hey Arnold never lost its appeal to me after growing up, I still think they rock.

I actually haven't seen much 90's Nick toons in ages. I don't think they play it on normal Nickelodeon where I am anymore. Though I rarely ever check kids channels. Only recently started checking again. All I ever see on are these Victorious and I Carly shows and Spongebob.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

scooby said:


> Do they play Pete & Pete? I'd want that channel just for Hey Arnold and Pete and Pete. I remember watching Kenan & Kel and All that in recent years though and thinking it was terrible. Used to love those 2 shows. Pete & Pete and Hey Arnold never lost its appeal to me after growing up, I still think they rock.
> 
> I actually haven't seen much 90's Nick toons in ages. I don't think they play it on normal Nickelodeon where I am anymore. Though I rarely ever check kids channels. Only recently started checking again. All I ever see on are these Victorious and I Carly shows and Spongebob.


I don't think they ever show Pete and Pete....


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

meganmila said:


> If anyone has TeenNick I suggest you watch it every night. They play old Nick shows. But they are really sucking with the shows and episodes. It seems like all they play now is All That, Kenan and Kel, Doug, Hey Arnold. I want CATDOG! They still haven't played that even though they show it in those clips. Maybe I missed it I dunno. They seem to not change it up.


I really want to watch Hey Arnold and Catdog again.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I don't think they ever show Pete and Pete....


That's a shame. Best Nick show from the 90's IMO.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Oh I just remembered, the final seasons of Dallas went over into the beginning of the 90s. It's really an 80s thing, but I remember watching this intro with the explosion, and the pictures of the cast flashing on the screen. Although I'm not sure what year it was, because it was on in the afternoon, so I'm guessing they were repeats.

Really fond memories of it though, despite being too young to understand the storylines. I just liked the music.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

The dream of the 90s is alive in Portland.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been missing them lately too. In fact, this morning I was just listening to Sugar Ray songs on YouTube, as I remember hearing their music when I was a kid.​


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

In some countries it still is the 90s.........fashion wise..................................Canada......


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL @ I MISS THE 1890's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A lot of good music from the 80's I'd assume was still popular in the 90's too bad I was just being conceived (Classic Metal and Rock). A lot of good TV shows, King of The Hill being one of my favorites. South Parks. All sorts of things. The new era of video games. Super Metroid, The Legend of Zelda, Final Fantasy, Secret of Mana. All sorts of good ones. 

Why was I not born in the 80's . Better technology now, and I missed the cold war  

No nostalgia for me. Although I do have vivid memories of my youth.

Computers have taken off, televisions. Our vehicles burn less fuel as a whole, but they really haven't changed.

On a side note, I have saved $3,000 on albums


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> The dream of the 90s is alive in Portland.


:lol

I miss the music, was a great decade for music across the board really imo.


----------

